#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Can the IoT be used for spy work?

## Bhavya

IoT devices are the objects we use in our day to day life that are connected to the internet. Many organizations use IoT devices to collect and share data and to have automated communications without human. Does this mean IoT can be used as a spy? What do you think guys? let me know your thoughts on this regards.

----------

